# Winch for Polaris Ranger?



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Alright guys I'm looking at a Warn Vantage 4000 and a Viper Max 4500#. Any pros or cons on these two? Both can be found on link below.

http://www.highlifter.com/c-568-winches.aspx?pagesize=12&sortby=2&view=1&pagenum=1


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a Viper 4500, lasted me about 2 yrs. But I submerge it constantly under mud and water. I just ordered another one last week for $250, without the rope. I used it a lot! It was still working going out, but not in. My wifes razor has the Viper 3500. It quit after almost 3 years. I took it apart, cleaned it, and greased it, and it works again. It was nasty inside

For my Ranger I bought a 5k winch from Harbor Freight for $200 since I dont submerge that one. It had a 2 yr warranty. It has been good for the past year and a half. Used a snatch block and pulled a F250 out a few weeks ago that was in a nasty mud hole


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Hotrod think I'm going to go with the Viper.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Check with Kyle at K&S Atv in Pasadena. He's a Viper winch dealer. Tell him Joey referred you.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok will do. Thanks!


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

I ORDERED THE SUPER WINCH OFF AMAZON. 4500LB WITH SYNTHETIC CABLE. IT IS A BEAST AND PRICED GREAT. http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-1145230-handlebar-handheld-synthetic/dp/B003COQAKA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1396906681&sr=8-2&keywords=SUPER+WINCH+4500 IVE BEEN USING IT FOR A YEAR NOW WITH NO ISSUES.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

AND MOUNT


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I had the Viper 4500 on my RZR4 and used it many times.(a couple of times, I was questioning how solid it was mounted while pulling a mav4 out of a solid hole...) No complaints out of it. I am in the process of building a 4wheeler and bought a Runva 3500 for it. Supposed to be the company that makes the Viper and Venom winches. Bought the kit with wiring, solenoid, synthetic rope and fairlead, snatchblock and two switches for $220. Hope it works as good as the Viper did for me!


----------

